# Anyone used these can lights that fit into a 4" box?



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm building a new house and was curios if anyone has just installed 4" octagon box and put these up instead of a can housing.
The pricing seems comparable but I'm wondering if they're tough to wire because of limited space in the box. Seems like anymore than 2 romex cables into a box and it would be tight. Don't wanna use all over new house and find out later its a nightmare to wire. Thanks 

Sylvania 70732 White LED 13 Watt Recessed Downlight https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KB9G57C/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_VgZBub08G6XCE


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

We use a different brand but, they are the same thing. We have installed literally hundreds of them. Do yourself a favor and mount the can housing. It saves a lot of time on the finish. We have tried it both ways and are back to putting up can housings. The money saved isn't worth the grief.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno, LED will eventually change recessed cans but, if I was building my own house today, I would still go with traditional cans. That's just my opinion. If you use LED bulbs, you can screw around with color, beam spreads, etc. after the fact. With this product, you're stuck.

This is like a Sylvania DIY product. I wouldn't expect great quality. Lithonia makes a similar product but it's still only Lithonia.

And, if you're putting in LED, make sure it's dimmable.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

CopperSlave said:


> We use a different brand but, they are the same thing. We have installed literally hundreds of them. Do yourself a favor and mount the can housing. It saves a lot of time on the finish. We have tried it both ways and are back to putting up can housings. The money saved isn't worth the grief.



I'm on your side with the can housings the only problem I got is with it being my house I gotta deal with my wife who can't decide if she wants a can light or a below ceiling fixture. I figure those lights would give me an option, but if its a headache then forget it. They seemed like a good option both price wise and install as long as the boxes weren't packed. Thanks again


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

We've used a number of them and they work great!:thumbup: There's times when there isn't room for a recessed fixture in the ceiling etc. If you're roughing it in, just be sure to use a deep box. Actually, the ones we've used lately seem to fit better than the earlier ones. They actually have a better light spread than a recessed LED trim. I've never used them in a recessed can but I can see how, if you can fit a can in, it would be quicker on the trim out.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ibewye said:


> I'm on your side with the can housings the only problem I got is with it being my house I gotta deal with my wife who can't decide if she wants a can light or a below ceiling fixture. I figure those lights would give me an option, but if its a headache then forget it. They seemed like a good option both price wise and install as long as the boxes weren't packed. Thanks again


Cans are used for general illumination. Surface mount fixtures are used in specific areas (dining, bathroom, task lighting, etc.). It's not a simple matter of putting a decorative fixture randomly in a recessed location.

I deal with interior designers. They know how to deal with indecisive clients, particularly women. Trust me, there is no such thing as keeping your options open. Keeping the options open just turns into chit in the end. A good interior designer will make decisions if push comes to shove. A project needs to keep moving. With the designer making the decisions, the husband and wife can blame her and stay out of divorce court.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't fully agree with ya because in my example its seems both logical and possible.
For example I'm dealing with an area over the island and hallways. At this time my wife isn't sure what lights she wants over the island, she's already making a ton of decisions and she likes what she likes and hasn't seen them yet, but using two of these cans that fit into those boxes will offer plenty of light, and will look perfectly fine for now. Later she can upgrade to whatever she ends up finding but at least I won't be stuck patching drywall. Hallway is the same thing we have nice close to ceiling lights now that we love (kinda like a farmhouse type) but cans would be fine in the hallway for now, again easy decision and upgradeable later. I got an unfinished basement that could always use any can I take out. 
I agree an interior designer would certainly be a great help but its us on our own and our priority was on the bones, I put in a geothermal system with radiant heating which cost quite a bit and have done all the work myself so far (mechanically wise-no framing) so budget went into the things that really can't be changed later.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

I've used a different brand and I don't really like them. They don't fit in a standard plastic 4/0 ceiling box. Have also had quite a few of the clips that hold it to the bracket break off. In a retro situation with a big enough box they aren't bad but I would never plan them into a new wire.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Keep it simple. I've done both and the cans are the way to go.

A simple 6" can is less than $10 and you can get the all in one LED screw/push-in for less than $30 - cheaper than the $42 for that on Amazon.

If the wife changes here mind they have conversion kits for 6" can where you can install a hanging fixture - (Edison screw to a 2 wire).

If you need to change options you can always go back and forth. You also can customize the LED (housing, colors, etc.)

Any other questions on the LED - hit me up here.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've used the disc lights for spits we couldn't fit a can housing . It needs to be in a 2 inch deep octagonal box or square. I preFer using a 5 or 6 inch can and the commercial electric brand trim #T65. Fits into recess can and is flat on bottom. Cost of the trim is 15.00 now was 12.88 for awhile. Can't beat them .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We use them also. Not an issue in a deep plastic box but the Halos wont fit in a standard octagon, I believe. 

The original Halo units had a recall but they are back on the market. They were also hard to dim with just one trim-- not sure about multiple trims.


----------



## Nigmas (Aug 29, 2014)

99cents said:


> Cans are used for general illumination. Surface mount fixtures are used in specific areas (dining, bathroom, task lighting, etc.). It's not a simple matter of putting a decorative fixture randomly in a recessed location.
> 
> I deal with interior designers. They know how to deal with indecisive clients, particularly women. Trust me, there is no such thing as keeping your options open. Keeping the options open just turns into chit in the end. A good interior designer will make decisions if push comes to shove. A project needs to keep moving. With the designer making the decisions, the husband and wife can blame her and stay out of divorce court.


 I tend to find interior designers lean more towards form over function and tend to undersize lighting needs to keep a clean look. I havent used any of those type of fixtures but it seems like having a frisbee stuck to your ceiling, a housing with a trim seems less obtrusive and you can always do as duque00 says and get the kit for mounting a surface light to a can. And they look like they measure almost 1.5" so if you like that bubble look on a ceiling...


----------

